# Kids Funny Look



## dorton (Jan 5, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7QR0PRyu-c8

I thought it was great!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 5, 2008)

LMAO that was so cool...i couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 7, 2008)

i saw that the other day, my friend showed it to me. that was hilarious!


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 7, 2008)

I had that posted in another section and its very funny. :wink: 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=621">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=621</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## Mike (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha I love that.


----------



## dorton (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess I'm the Repost Master. My parent told me to find something I'm good at, and stick with it!!


----------

